# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Yahoo! Messenger 11 final chính thức được phát hành

## susason

tối hôm qua (29/06/2011), phiên bản cuối cùng của yahoo! messenger 11 chính thức trình làng. messenger 11 khắc phục nhiều lỗi và cải thiện tính ổn định chung của phần mềm.

*yahoo! messenger 11 có gì "hot"?* 

- mời bạn bè chơi các trò chơi xã hội phổ biến như mafia wars và fishville ngay trong yahoo! messenger.
- xem, comment và like các nội dung trên yahoo! pulse, flickr, facebook, twitter,... ngay trong yahoo! messenger.
- chia sẻ status trên yahoo! messenger đồng thời tới yahoo! pulse, facebook và twitter.
- chat với bạn bè trên facebook.
- đăng nhập đồng thời trên nhiều máy tính.
- xem lại tất cả các cuộc hội thoại của bạn từ bất kì máy tính nào.
- thêm 7 skin mới.

nếu sử dụng yahoo! messenger phiên bản tiếng việt, bạn sẽ nhìn thấy 22 emoticon (biểu tượng cảm xúc) mới. bạn có thể xem chi tiết 22 emoticon mới này tại đây.


_hình do bé trang cung cấp. cảm ơn bé trang!_ ​*download yahoo! messenger 11* (bản cài đặt online - mình khuyên các bạn nên sử dụng bản cài đặt online):





> tiếng anh





> tiếng việt

----------

